# how to fix blotchy dead spots?



## package81 (Jan 31, 2012)

So I just stained some cabinet doors using "general finishes java gel stain". The stain looks amazing on the doors.....which are red oak. After just one coat, I am very happy with the overall look of them. 

However, there are a couple spots that are what I call 'dead blotches'. It is as if those spots absorbed hardly any of the stain of my original coat. They are very light and noticable compared to the rest of the door. It is strange because I sanded everything evenly, and I applied a very even amount of stain to every inch of the surface. 

I have tried applying an extra coat of stain to these small dead spots (with a very small paintbrush) in hopes that it will darken them up. But it's as if the extra coat does nothing. When I wipe the excess gel stain off (like the directions say to do), It's almost as if the dead spot get's even lighter. It's very frustrating and makes no sense to me. This type of stain is supposed to able to be used in multiple coats. 

I hope I don't have to sand and redo them all. That would be inredibly annoying. I don't see why I am unable to darken up those spots with an extra coat. Any ideas?


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a thought but is there excess glue on the spots? It will block the stain from absorbing and is hard to see before the stain. It's also a killer in open pore woods such as red oak. If it glue drops I don't know of any way to fix it other than sanding the spots clean and starting over.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try using that small paintbrush, and apply stain and don't wipe off. You can let it dry. It may take a few applications.










 







.


----------



## package81 (Jan 31, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> ​
> 
> Try using that small paintbrush, and apply stain and don't wipe off. You can let it dry. It may take a few applications.
> 
> ...


I have tried this, but with gel stain I am pretty sure it needs to be wiped off. It goes on so thick that if it dries, then it looks too dark and almost thick. I will maybe try putting on a very thin layer and letting it dry. If it works, I will praise your name.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

Try using Japan Oil paint. 
You can get it from art supply stores. You blush coat (dry wider brush) the base color (made from mixing colors) and let it dry over night. Then using an artist brush, continue the existing figure of the spot, then dry brush that with a fine brush feathering the edges. I've also been moderately successful "painting a knot", but it took a lot of trial and error. If you screw up you can wipe it off as long as it's not too dry, and start over. Once you like it let it dry for a few days, a week would be great, you can apply the requisite number of layers of top coat. I found myself needing to "do something" or start over with a delivery scheduled for a 14' dining room table in a very visible spot. I used this process (for the first time) and I was quite proud of it. I went back to visit it about five years later with a woodworking friend and he didn't spot it till I pointed it out. It's not perfect, but when you want to you can hide those imperfections and still feel pride of workmanship. By the way, if you do this, please don't point it out to everyone.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

package81 said:


> So I just stained some cabinet doors using "general finishes java gel stain". The stain looks amazing on the doors.....which are red oak. After just one coat, I am very happy with the overall look of them.
> 
> However, there are a couple spots that are what I call 'dead blotches'. It is as if those spots absorbed hardly any of the stain of my original coat. They are very light and noticable compared to the rest of the door. It is strange because I sanded everything evenly, and I applied a very even amount of stain to every inch of the surface.
> 
> ...


I would rather not guess as to what you might do, take pics and lets see what the problem most likely is ok?:yes:


----------



## package81 (Jan 31, 2012)

*I've decided what to do.*

I think the problem is that I put too much stain on, on the first coat. I also let the first coat sit too long (10 mins) before wiping off the excess, which allowed it to semi-dry. So because it was semi-dry when I was wiping off the excess, it wiped off unevenely. I just resanded and re-stained one of my doors today, and I was very happy with the results. I did a much thinner 1st coat, and wiped off the excess much sooner this time (4 minutes). I did 2 coats this way, which gave a much more even stain. It is not as dark overall, which I actually kind of like. It almost felt more like I was oiling them which was much easier. 

I think I have decided to just redo them all. I think I will be happiest with the overall job if I do this over. Now that I am more experienced with how this stain works, I think I will be able to to an ever better job the second time around.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This might help you with using gel stains.









 







.


----------

